# East Coast Vintage Bike Show & Swap Meet 10/28/2017



## 123totalpack (Sep 2, 2017)

Please join us at the parking lot of CYCLOPEDIA a bicycle store in the Litchfield area of Pawleys Island, SC. This is a free event to meet bike collectors on the east coast. Feel free to bring bikes and parts to sell and or trade. All vintage and antique bikes are welcome. We will not issue awards at this show a full blown show will take place next year providing we get sufficient participation. Bike trails are nearby!
Contact: Sam Livingston @ 843-340-3052 please copy the link below on Craigslist for pictures.

https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/bik/d/east-coast-vintage-bike-show/6264771501.html

I have attached several of the bikes that will be for sale at this great event!

*Location*: CYCLOPEDIA 14427 Ocean Hwy (US 17)
Pawleys Island, SC 29585
*Time*: 9:00am - 2:00pm
*Date*: October 28, 2017


----------



## DB ReTodd (Sep 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just realized this is the weekend before the Commerce show! I'm gonna try but no promises. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmmmm, a bike event, fresh seafood in the afternoon, seems like I need to put this one on the calendar


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 19, 2017)

East coast bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2017)

I was really hoping to make this one but just too much going on. I will be at Commerce no matter what though! For those that go please take some pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 19, 2017)

I was looking forward to going as well, but the Fall Foilage ride in Asheville is also the same day! Too many events and not enough days in the Calendar?


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 21, 2017)

Any update on how many will be at the event selling parts and bikes?


----------



## 123totalpack (Oct 25, 2017)

Shaping up to be a fairly good show.


----------



## 123totalpack (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the pics Sam sorry I couldn't make it. V/r Shawn


----------

